# Urgent: Trouble bottle-feeding new baby goats



## makingshift (Nov 19, 2013)

We brought home two Nigerian Dwarf doelings yesterday. They are six weeks old and were with their mamas until yesterday. I was prepared to bottle feed them for at least two more weeks but neither one wants to take a bottle. I'm using whole cow's milk (warmed) in a human baby bottle. I just bought a couple of Pritchard nipples and will try those yet. One of the doelings will suck a little bit but the other won't suck the bottle at all. I waited 12 hours from separation before I tried the first feeding so they'd be good and hungry. They are eating hay and I think they have nibbled on a few grain pellets. I've seen one drinking water and I imagine the other one is, too. 

Any suggestions? I'm worried about them being hungry! They are crying a little bit but not constantly. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much, nigies can be weaned as early as 6 weeks. 
Not a fan of cows milk especially after coming right off of momma. Most of the time by 6 weeks and they have never had a bottle they aren't too inclined to take one.

If they are eating hay and drinking water that is good.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 19, 2013)

Hard to get one to take a bottle at that age particurlarly doelings, but not impossible.  You pretty much have to force them at first. Two man job.  One holds the kid, the other basically pries mouth open and force it on them.

Pritchard nipples are better.

A lot of times they will chew on it from the side of their mouth at first.  If you can get them to do that, try to move it so it is in the front like it should be.  Hold bottle in one hand and kind of cup up under their chin.

We never wean ours at 6 weeks.  
We usually wait until at least 8 weeks.

If I couldn't get them to take a bottle at this point, I would get some calf starter to feed them.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 19, 2013)

If these were lambs, I wouldn't even worry about the bottle. Just give them plenty of green, leafy hay and some creep feed available to them 24/7. Plus water.


----------



## makingshift (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks, you guys. I just checked on them at 9pm and they were sitting side by side, relaxed and chewing their cud. I'm hoping that means they aren't hungry. They haven't been crying this afternoon (they cried some in the morning).


----------



## Azriel (Nov 19, 2013)

I know nothing about goats, so may be way off the mark here, but could you try the goat milk replacer in a bucket?


----------



## makingshift (Nov 20, 2013)

Update: I just had some success with the Pritchard nipple! One of them actually nursed from it for a good 5-8 minutes and got about 2-3 oz of milk. (I'm surprised she didn't get more milk out of it in that amount of time.) I managed to get an ounce or so in the other one through the side of her mouth but she was definitely less interested.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 20, 2013)

How tramatic is it for the goats to get them to drink?  At that age, when they looked so calm chewing cuds and all, not sure it is necessary to stress them out trying to make them drink.  Just a thought.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 20, 2013)

lovinglife said:


> How tramatic is it for the goats to get them to drink?  At that age, when they looked so calm chewing cuds and all, not sure it is necessary to stress them out trying to make them drink.  Just a thought.


 
It's not traumatic to attempt to get them to take a bottle.

Everyone is correct, you can wean goats at 6 weeks.

Personally, I think it's better to wait until 8 or 12 weeks.  I'm not in a "production" environment where I need to get my kids weaned ASAP to sell kids  or milk twice a day.  But, I have had the opportunity to compare my intermediate kids, senior kids, and dry yearlings to other animals that are weaned sooner.  Mine are usually larger.


----------



## makingshift (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks! They are still drinking just a small amount of milk but I will keep at it for at least two more weeks. They are eating hay, pellets, and grass and their poop looks fine. I'm going to weigh them today so I can keep tabs on their weight and make sure they are growing. I fed them each a few raisins today as a special treat to make them love me! Haha.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 21, 2013)

makingshift said:


> Thanks! They are still drinking just a small amount of milk but I will keep at it for at least two more weeks. They are eating hay, pellets, and grass and their poop looks fine. I'm going to weigh them today so I can keep tabs on their weight and make sure they are growing. I fed them each a few raisins today as a special treat to make them love me! Haha.


That's great.  I think you have a good plan.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2013)

X2

Some of our does start naturally weaning off their kids at 5-6 weeks other does let them sneak a few seconds here and there til 10 wks. Like OFA, we don't force wean. Our bucklings however need to be separated at 8 weeks, they are usually weaned already.


----------

